# Good Wishes/Beverly



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beverly is having surgery tomorrow. It is kinda scary with her thyroid.I think she could use some encouragement and good wishes/prayers.

I'm sending angels your way Beverly:hug:
:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Beverly, I'm glad to hear it all finally worked out! I will keep my fingers crossed OVERTIME for you! Can't wait to hear how much better you feel afterwards :whoo:


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

We also keep our fingers crossed and send the best wishes to Beverly !


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:angel:Beverly, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending good vibes. :angel:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Beverly, I will be thinking of you and also will be sending good vibes for a successful surgery and a quick and complete recovery. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Beverly:hug:Sending thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery Get well soon!:hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Best Wishes to you during this time....Pray for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly~ You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Huge get well hugs :hug: from me and sloppy wet get well kisses :kiss: from Tori.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<hugs> My thoughts are with you Beverly!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Beverly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Best Wishes for a speedy recovery. Will keep you in my prayers. 
I'm waiting for the results of my thyroid biopsy.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Beverly, I hope for you a speedy uneventful surgery and a quick recovery.

Just think of all the positive thoughts and prayers for you during your procedure, we're all there with you. 

Lisa


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beverly,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Wishing you a smooth surgery, a speedy recovery, and some really good-looking male nurses :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beverly,
I'll be thinking about you and hoping you have a successful surgery and an easy, quick recovery.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope everything goes supery-dupery smooth for your operation and recovery~
Check in when you can!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Beverly,

My thoughts and prayers are with you for a sucessful procedure and speedy recovery!:hug::angel:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beverly, you are in my prayers for a complication free surgery!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish you a very safe surgery, easy, speedy and healthy recovery, Beverly!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We'll be thinking of you Beverly and wishing you a speedy recovery and smooth procedure!

Hugs,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beverly, :hug: to you. Sending healing vibes and prayers and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beverly, sending you the best wishes and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly,
We will sure be thinking and praying for you tomorrow. Best of luck with the surgery. The 4 L's send lots of kisses and healing hugs


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beverly, Lots of wishes and prayers for a successful uneventful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Beverly,
I hope all goes well with your surgery. Kisses from Chico and Cali.
Speedy recovery!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beverly,

I'm seeing this thread late in the day, but not too late to surround you in healing vibes. Just remember, when you're in there tomorrow, a lot of us will be with you in spirit, making sure they're taking good care of you.

God bless and I'm seinding prayers out on your behalf. Get well fast.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Beverly,

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. :angel: Sending you healing vibes. Plus Hav hugs and kisses. :kiss:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending over lots of prayers & healing vibes to you Beverly.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, hugs and Havy kisses! How can anything go wrong with all of that going for me?! 

It will actually be exploratory surgery to locate and remove all 4 of my parathyroid glands, which will hopefully be located on either side of my thyroid. I'm not lucky enough to get the incisions threw my armpits, but I've got plenty of neck wrinkles to hide the scar!

Thank you again everyone, you have no idea how much it means to me.

Here's a picture of Cooper dancing at his 2nd birthday party Monday night 

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh how sweet Beverly! Looks like he had fun and you have something to dream about when you go under. Hope you get some rest tonight, we'll all be praying for you all day tomorrow. And then some (if needed).


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Beverly, you are in my thoughts!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Take care, Beverly! We'll be thinking of you and sending healing vibes for a quick recovery. Please keep us posted when you are able.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck with your surgery, Beverly. I'll say a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Beverly! I had some problems with calcium levels after my parathyroidectomy, so don't be too concerned if you face the same thing. It takes awhile to get everything back in balance. I'm sure you'll come through with flying colors! We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dear Beverly, been thinking about you today and keep praying you're already in post-op and in no pain. Hope you'll see some great improvement in health and quality of life VERY soon!!! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking of you today, Beverly!!!! sending good vibes your way


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Hope all is going well for you, Beverly. We've got you in our thoughts!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I am home from my surgery. It went well and the surgery was a success as the Dr. was able to find all the parathyroid glands and my PTH and Calcium dropped immediately in the OR. He also removed some lymph nodes from my thyroid, so that should help things also. 
Thank you everyone for all your good thoughts and well wishes! You are such a wonderful bunch! :grouphug:

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:angel: Oh Thank God! :angel:Beverly,I'm so happy you are fine and able to post!:hug: I've been worried sick about you! That is great news Beverly! :grouphug:I'm so happy for you!:hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news Beverly, its nice to see you back online. Get some rest and we will continue to send over healing vibes for a fast recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:Thank you for getting back to us - great news:whoo::whoo:

Hope you continue to heal and feel better!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for getting back to us-- I am so glad you are back and things went well. Take care of yourself and let Cooper and Winston comfort you-- little furry heating pads--- send healing thoughts from me and the boys.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear it went well!

:kiss:

And that picture of Cooper dancing is SOO very cute 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope all goes well .. You are in our thoughts and prayers ..
Cosmo Ahnold & Mom


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beverly, I'm SO SO happy it all worked out fine, I have tears in my eyes. Hope you'll be off of your many meds soon and begin a new life. :hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Beverly that is great new!!!:whoo: Hopfully the recovery process will go easy for you.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beverly, wonderful news! I'm sending a prayer for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beverly, I'm glad things went well for you. I hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Get Well soon!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news, take some time and get well, and get back to the forum!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What wonderful news! Now for a quick recovery and a new beginning. Keeping those prayers surrounding you as you continue the journey.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am home from my surgery. It went well and the surgery was a success as the Dr. was able to find all the parathyroid glands and my PTH and Calcium dropped immediately in the OR. He also removed some lymph nodes from my thyroid, so that should help things also.
> Thank you everyone for all your good thoughts and well wishes! You are such a wonderful bunch! :grouphug:
> ...


Hi Beverly,
I must have missed this thread....but I so glad they surgery was a success and you are on the road to recovery:whoo::whoo:

Get well soon!!! We send you lots of :kiss::grouphug::grouphug::kiss:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Beverly I just found out you went in for surgery and all went well ~ thank God.
Hope you have a speedy recovery and feel better soon!

Libby


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I also have missed this thread.
Get well soon!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

So happy to hear that things went well & that you're recovering. :whoo: 

I"ll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Beverly,

So glad you updated us that you are doing well. We will continue to send you healing vibes and you will be our thoughts and prayers :angel: for a speedy recovery.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone have news from Beverly? I think I saw her post somewhere else, but I'm so behind, that I'm not sure what date that was. 

Hope all is well, Beverly. Take care!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beverly is doing well last I knew.She bounced back quickly I think.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, she posted in the tripe topic two days ago. She posted in the quilt topic and in the cozy crate topic a couple of days before that. You have to see her link for Scottie's Caves in the cozy crate topic.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I missed this thread too, so now I'm happy to see that the surgery went well.....my best to you, Beverly!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Marj!!! :wave:
Thanks so much for thinking of me! The surgery went great and I'm back to trying to keep up with at least reading some of the forum!

Beverly


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Beverly,

I'm happy to hear that your surgery went well and you are back in the land of the yakkety-yakkers!! :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beverly,

Great to hear from you and so glad that your surgery went well. It's good to have you post again.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great to hear you're doing well, Beverly!!  I miss a lot here since I don't seem to have the time I used to to play around in the forum.  

Thanks for the heads up, Kimberly!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Good to have you back Beverly, we're glad all went well.*


----------

